# Boat captain, despondent over spill, commits suicide



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

June 23, 2010|<span style="font-size: 130%; COLOR: #8b0412">11:51 <span style="COLOR: #8b0412">am<span style="font-size: 13px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">William Allen Kruse, 55, a charter boat captain recently hired by BP as a vessel of opportunity out of Gulf Shores, Ala., died Wednesday morning before 7:30 a.m. of a gunshot to the head, likely self-inflicted, authorities said.

<span style="font-size: 13px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">"He had been quite despondent about the oil crisis," said Stan Vinson, coroner for Baldwin County, which includes Gulf Shores.

<span style="font-size: 13px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kruse, who lived with his family in nearby Foley, Ala., reported to work Wednesday morning as usual at the Gulf Shores Marina on Fort Morgan Road in Gulf Shores, Vinson said. He met up with his two deckhands at his boat, The Rookie. One of the deckhands later told Vinson that Kruse seemed his usual self, sending them to fetch ice while he pulled the boat around to the gas pumps.

<span style="font-size: 13px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">As the deckhands walked off to get ice, they heard what sounded like a firecracker, Vinson said. They turned around but didn't see anything out of the ordinary. So they proceeded to gather the ice and wait for Kruse at the pumps.<span style="font-size: 13px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> "He never showed," Vinson said.



<a id=more name=more></a><span style="font-size: 13px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">After waiting a while, the deckhands returned to the boat, which was moored where they had left it, Vinson said. They went aboard and found Kruse at the captain's bridge above the wheelhouse, Vinson said. He had been shot in the head. A Glock handgun was later recovered from the scene, and investigators do not suspect foul play, Vinson said. 
<span style="font-size: 13px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
<span style="font-size: 13px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Vinson said Kruse was in good health, did not suffer from any mental illness and was not taking psychotropic medications.

<span style="font-size: 13px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">But he said it's not surprising the oil spill had weighed heavily on his mind, as it has on many local fishermen no longer able to support themselves with deep-sea sport fishing trips for marlin and the like, Vinson said.

<span style="font-size: 13px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">"All the waters are closed. There's no charter business anymore. You go out on some of the beaches now, with the oil, you can't even get in the water," Vinson said. "It's really crippled the tourism and fishing industry here."

<span style="font-size: 13px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Vinson's office was to perform an autopsy Wednesday, and the Gulf Shores Police Department is still investigating. Det. Justin Clopton did not return calls.

<span style="font-size: 13px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Kruse's family was notified by Wednesday afternoon, Vinson said, and his deckhands were sent home for the day.

<span style="font-size: 13px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">-- Molly Hennessy-Fiske


<a href="http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/greenspace/2010/06/gulf-oil-spill-boat-captain-despondent-over-spill-commits-suicide.html">http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/greenspace/2010/06/gulf-oil-spill-boat-captain-despondent-over-spill-commits-suicide.html</a>


----------



## CrossCreek (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, I heard about this shortly after it happened this morning.......
Sad........
We'll miss you Allen.............


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I only read the forum now days and don't post. But, I want to thank whoever deleted the post from Omega. It was uncalled for and inappropriate.

RIP Rookie


----------



## CrossCreek (May 22, 2010)

> *SnapperSlapper (23/06/2010)*~~~~ I want to thank whoever deleted the post from Omega. It was uncalled for and inappropriate.
> 
> RIP Rookie


<span style="font-weight: bold;">+1


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Very sad, but not terribly surprising... I fear we'll see a dramatic increase in depression (& substance abuse) & as a result we'll likely hear more of this sort of thing... BP cannot make us whole or give us back lost hope or lost lives... If you or someone you know needs help... please get help...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *CrossCreek (24/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *SnapperSlapper (23/06/2010)*~~~~ I want to thank whoever deleted the post from Omega. It was uncalled for and inappropriate.
> ...


 x2 Most of his post are. This is a very sad situation.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

RIP 

Prayers are with the family.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Very sad new indeed. Peace be with you Capt. Kruse.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

actually I deleted it on accidenta. no one deleted. that guy is a selfish coward. as a Christian I dont believe, condone, orsympathize that. I do feel sorry for his family however.


----------



## CrossCreek (May 22, 2010)

Nobody really cares what you think omega........... I'll just leave it at that...


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

> *CrossCreek (24/06/2010)*Nobody really cares what you think omega........... I'll just leave it at that...


+1


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

> *OMEGA (24/06/2010)*actually I deleted it on accidenta. no one deleted. that guy is a selfish coward. as a Christian I dont believe, condone, orsympathize that. I do feel sorry for his family however.


See what I mean. Omega is a very sick little girl with a lot of self worth issues. She feels that she is not as good as everyone else so she constantly puts others down. She really needs help.:baby


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

:Wow:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been involved with 2 suicides in my Navy career. In both cases those left behind were worse off for that choice. I won't make judgement, I'll just say in my experience it makes a bad situation much worse.

Something to chew on.

I wish his family well.

Jim


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

He was being paid by BP! There has to be more to the story than that. From what i understand, BP pays well. Very sad and sel-fish. The family is who hurts the most. My prayers to them.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *LITECATCH (24/06/2010)*He was being paid by BP! There has to be more to the story than that. From what i understand, BP pays well. Very sad and sel-fish. The family is who hurts the most. My prayers to them.


I'm guessing it didn't have anything to do with money. That money probably made him feel even worse. The gulf is dying and some are dying right along with it.

Now I don't know the guy and more could be involved, but since he did it on the boat, I must think it was meant as a statement. Like in a few good men when the guy put on his uniform before shooting his self. Except that was just a movie...

And if he was being paid was he in the VOO? One of my Captains has been running a 70 footerfor over a month in the hot zone and has some horror stories. I know a few shrimpers that are probably close to the edge, and others too from the sound of their voices (not like I hear from them very often).


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (24/06/2010)*He was being paid by BP! There has to be more to the story than that. From what i understand, BP pays well. Very sad and sel-fish. The family is who hurts the most. My prayers to them.


 I will agree with you Scott It's very Sad!! And My Prayers go out to the Family and Friends, But We need to Remember One Thing there Is 3 Stories to every One story, Yours, Mine, and the 3 Party The Only Person That Can Answer anybody's ? Is The Person That Took There own Life,, :angel


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

my heart and prayers go out to the family

I will agree it's a selfish act but having dealt with a suicide from an immediate family member, my viewpoint is different than most....


----------



## blackboab (Jun 16, 2010)

I think instead of wasting energy (as a few seem to be doing) trying to judge this poor soul, it would be be better directed at trying to help make sure this happens to as few (hopefully none) workmates, friends, family, neighbors and even strangers as possible in these trying times. If someone does not appear at places he normally frequents, go knock on his/her door. If a workmate or pal seems a bit quieter than normal, take the risk of being told to "#[email protected]% off and mind your own business" and ask him whats up. I think sometimes with a disaster this size, it would easy to be so focused on the big picture that we could lose track of the individuals who part of it.
Hope this does not read like a sermon, but I have battled depression for a long time and know that a few kind words from even the unlikeliest of people can go a long way.
I heard somewhere that everyone gets the chance to be a hero at least once in their life, and have a feeling that everyone in the Gulf will get that chance for sure, before this nightmare is over.
May this man who passed today be at peace tonight, and God be with his family and friends .


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

<span id=ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl09_lblFullMessage>actually I deleted it on accidenta. no one deleted. that guy is a selfish coward. as a Christian I dont believe, condone, orsympathize that. I do feel sorry for his family however

And you call yourself a Christian. If your statement is what you and yourchurch believes is the will of the Father ,Son and Holy Ghost I reckon Hell just got alittle fuller. WWJD ? WHERES YOUR SIGHN!!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

There seems to be a lot of Un-christian Christians in this area. It kind of makes me wonder what is being taught in these churches located on every corner of the city.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I want to the thank the guys who took up for "Rookie" And the others can kiss my A$$ As for why he didit. Statement maybe I don't know. MoneyI don't know. I do know he hasn't seen a dime of BPs money as of 10:00 tonight when I left his hse. Was it the fact that what he loved and lived to do was possiable gone forever I don't know. We will never know. What I do know is thereis a family trying tocope with all. And all prayers are welcome.

RIP Rookie from your Little Brother


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Today we lost a great friend and brother in the fishing business. Allen Kruse was a mentor to a lot of us younger generation fishermen. A true professional, not only in fishing but in his teachings, customer relations, boat detail and maintence. A self made man that truly lived the american dream. 

This morning Rookie took his on life in the bridge of his boat. It has left not only his family but the whole community here crushed.

We all knew him as Rookie, yes it was his boats name but it developed as his on name also. I will tell you that he was a true contradiction to the word it self. His boats in orange beach was one of the top operations here. When customers fished on the Rookie they all came back happy and usually had fish that the rest of the dock would envy. So much that it was not hard for an up and coming captain like myself to try to copy his efforts. He was also the first to praise you on your catch in front of your customers a true class act.

Today could be the sadest day of my life along with many others. This morning we lost a great friend,fishing and hunting partner. Two years ago when I killed a nice buck on our lease he was the first one there to help me drag him out and congratulate me. All we have now are memories.

We need prayers guys, there are a lot of us here hurting very badly. We are all doing our best to cope with this loss of such a great man.

Please be very thoughtfull before you post on this thread, the hardest thing I think that I have ever done is try to explain this all to my 8 year old son that thought the world of him. 

Rest In Peace my friend, we all love you and will miss you so much.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank for your post Tom 

Marc


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

I've known Allen for a long time and he was a great guy and an even better fisherman. The Gulf Coast and especially Orange Beach and Gulf Shores have lost a true Sportsman and a pillar in the community. Shame on the people with their rude comments that never knew *"the man"*May Fate havepityon you and karma find you sleeping*. *MySignaturesays the rest.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Very sad indeed..but as someone pointed out not surprising. In Alaska, the community affected by the Valdez spill went through the same thing. An increase in the number of suicides an increase in substance abuse.

We need to get try and help those of us still around..to stay around....get em some help.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Fairwaterfishing (24/06/2010)*Today we lost a great friend and brother in the fishing business. Allen Kruse was a mentor to a lot of us younger generation fishermen. A true professional, not only in fishing but in his teachings, customer relations, boat detail and maintence. A self made man that truly lived the american dream.
> 
> This morning Rookie took his on life in the bridge of his boat. It has left not only his family but the whole community here crushed.
> 
> ...




Rest assured that many of us in this area have all of those affected in our prayers.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I went down to the beach yesterday to see the oil for myself. 

I didn't want to see anymore pictures of it or hear about it. I wanted to see it. I got down there and was overcome with emotion. I saw people on their knees crying outloud. 

This is very devastating. This has destroyed our lives as fishermen. I can see how this could lead to depression. Our paradise is GONE, our waters are toxic, our wildlife is dying and floating up on shore. The people that could do something, wont. This was not an accident but negligence. It is disgusting and I am pissed.


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

My son and I had the pleasure to hunt with "Rookie" last winter in Florida. He was a great man. I wish that all ofyou guys that are posting neagative comments about this unfortunate incident would STOP!!!!!!!! May God Bless his family and all of his friends.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

My biggest prayers sent out for the family. I fished with Allen years ago on the rookie and carried my sister and mom. Even though the other boats came in short, Allenput us on some fish! My mom still has the pic of her and the deckhand holding up the huge red that "we" caught. 

It is hard to realize how someone will react to major crisis but I know that fishing was his life. Again my deepest sympathy to the family!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

My prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## rodnconnie (Jun 24, 2010)

Thoughts & prayers for his family & friends. No one knows what was going on in his heart or mind. I only hope he is at peace now.


----------



## CrossCreek (May 22, 2010)

<span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">You know, after first posting in this thread I have watched it and read...... fondly remembering the man I knew as 'Rookie'..... Allen Kruse. <br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">I have not been surprised by the good things said about or the good memories recounted concerning the man I knew for 17+ years. 

Spring, summer, & early fall, very few days went by that I did not see him. Whether it was a wave as we passed on the water, a shout on the radio, or at the dock...... before, or after; a long day on the water. <br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">He always had a smile, an encouraging word, and a warm handshake. I'll never forget that about him. He was a humorous man & loved a good joke at times.<br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">So like I said.... I have not been surprised at the good things recounted about Allen.<br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">I have been sadly surprised, in varying ways; by the comments of some. These have ranged from "thoughtless to down right insensitive and malicious"... in varying degrees.<br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">NONE of us never knows completely what is going on in another's life or mind. None of us walk in another's shoes. And to second guess or make "armchair quarterback" comments about a tragic happening such as this is totally uncalled for... even if it states the obvious that it is hard for those left behind. That is a given, why even bring it up?<br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">As far as the comments that he was a " coward, selfish coward, selfish, etc,. etc." ........ I sincerely doubt that anyone who posted that even knew the man at all, because that is certainly not the man I knew and will remember.<br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">As far as the "<span style="font-style: italic; font-family: Comic Sans MS;">Christian<span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">" who openly posted here... <br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">You don't know the same Christ that I do.... 
......dust off your Bible and check out Luke 6:36,37 & 38. <span style="text-decoration: underline;">Let it sink in... <br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">As far as I know God is still alive and will be "The JUDGE", of us all. 
Not you.. not me... not anyone else. 
And HIS ways are not our ways, nor HIS thoughts our thoughts.<br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">In fact, those verses in Luke and the above thought; might be good for us all to remember..... <span style="font-weight: bold; font-style: italic; text-decoration: underline; font-family: Comic Sans MS;">especially<span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"> those of us that profess to know Christ.<br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">I do not know Allen's thoughts....I am just deeply sorry & grieved... <span style="font-style: italic; font-family: Comic Sans MS;">
.........<span style="text-decoration: underline;">that in one brief instant of time<span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">............ it was this.<br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><br style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;"><span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">RIP my friend..... you are fondly remembered................ 

<span style="font-family: Comic Sans MS;">chuck p
<br style="font-family: Arial;"><span style="font-family: Arial;">Edited for spelling correction & to add a couple of thoughts.


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

I am a suicide survivor and all I can say is it sucks. I miss my father everyday. It will be 3 years soonon July 3rdyou never forget the love one or the day. My father suffered from depression and I had the the thoughts early that Heaven may not be an option by taking your own life. A good friend said to me the depression is an illness like all others and control can be lost to this deep dark disease. I know my father is looking downon mefrom Heaven and I hope he is proud. 

Shame on someone for speaking negatively on the Rookie. I did not know him but I do know the pain that his family and friends aregoing through. The last thing they needis someone spouting off BS.

I send prayers their way.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Let me just reiterate that Depression is a disease (like cancer) & to think God or-(insert your higher power)- would punish someone who died from that disease more harshly than someone who died from cancer is just irrational... I didn't know the man, but I'm sure he didn't do what he did b/c it seemed like the easy way out... The vast majority of those who kill themselves (or make serious attempts) see NO OTHER OPTION... If you can't say something positive or supportive, then this is a good time to keep your thoughts to yourselves... By spewing your personal judgmental rhetoric, you are being extremely hurtful, insensitive & SELFISH...


----------



## CrossCreek (May 22, 2010)

> *REEL STAMAS (24/06/2010)*Let me just reiterate that Depression is a disease (like cancer) & to think God or-(insert your higher power)- would punish someone who died from that disease more harshly than someone who died from cancer is just irrational... I didn't know the man, but I'm sure he didn't do what he did b/c it seemed like the easy way out... The vast majority of those who kill themselves (or make serious attempts) see NO OTHER OPTION... If you can't say something positive or supportive, then this is a good time to keep your thoughts to yourselves... By spewing your personal judgmental rhetoric, you are being extremely hurtful, insensitive & SELFISH...


Well said. 

I do not know if Allen was depressed or not, but having dealt with depression for several years on and off myself.... I can say first hand that unless a person has experienced it, they pretty much have no idea what they are talking about...... no idea at all.


----------



## Couzin_It (Oct 6, 2007)

I have lost someone close to me to suicide. Tough thing to get through, just like any other death. 
I never knew Mr. Kruse. His family and friends are in my prayers.


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

Rook will be missed. He was one of only a hand full of people that I can honestly say I truely looked forward to seeing. You just never knew what he would say...It could be serious, could be a compliment or general BS chit chat, but more then likely it was going to be funny. He definitely had a way of making my day more entertaining then I could anticipate.

Sure, he was a great fisherman. But more importantlyhe had a huge heart and from what I could tell he was a really good father. He did a lot for me and I will miss his friendship.

My prayers are with the family.

Vince


----------



## chrisnnavarre (Nov 25, 2007)

Poor man...so sad. Many prayers from my family to his. This is such a tragedy and a terrible shame...I'll be so glad when all of this is over.


----------



## jojol513 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this sad news. God held his family in the days to come. I'm a christian and I hope he was one as well. REST IN PEACE...


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Rookie was a good guy, fun to be around and a great captain. Rest in peace Rookie you will be missed.

The favorite memory I have of Rookie was several years ago when good size snapper were a little harder to come by and the handheld gps units were just becoming popular. We had just come off a very successful trip and weresitting around on the benches while the deck hands hung the fish up for pictures. Someone said something about gps starting to come out on cell phones. I had just bought a new watch ( a huge casio with compass, altimeter, barometer,etc..the thing was about 2 1/2 to 3" across the face) and told him I did not need the phone I had the watch. I really had him going for a minute or two until I took it off and let him check it out.

As for the self proclaimed "Christian" it is very obvious you have never actually found Christ. Anyone who has opened up their heart and life to Christ (even if they are mentally challenged) would never judge and then call names in a situation like this, especially on a public forum in front of the mans family. Just attending church and going through the motions doesn't make you a Christian.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear of a friend or family lost this way.


----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't think I ever had the pleasure of meeting Allen, but I do know his

younger brother Marc. Just from knowing Marc, he came from a good family.

I feel deep sorrow for the family. As for anyone regardless of there beliefs,

they should be intelligent enough to realize that anyone can read there posts.

Who are we to judge/condemn the actions of others, when we do not know the 

circumstances.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

umm i think just because someone comments on the actions of another, that does not mean he is being JUDGED or JUDGING. who said anything about judging? I have seen 8 people say something about being judged. Christian or atheist, BP money or none, depressed or happy, stable or unstable, public viewable or not, judging or simply commenting, that is a cowardly thing to do. i have no respect for that, and all you that keep referring to me, like you just have to comment behind anything/everything i say, get real. if i know or hear of a murderer orpedophile, i have the right to call it as i see it. That doesnt mean i judged them. it just mean i think they are a POS. so to clarify, i didnt judge anyone. that is one of the dumbest things you could ever do and he probably screwed his family and turned their life upside down because of this. Because he was sad about the oil. one guy said he hopes the family was left better because of it. last i checked life insurance doesnt pay if you kill your self. it is extremely rude to keep speaking of it but some of you go on and on. im sure the guy was a great captain and a nice guy. dont put words in my mouth. And put lipstick on that pig all you want, but that was incredibly stupid. for the guy that will quote what i said, omega this omega that, I had several PM feeling the same way as I. let it go


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *blackboab (24/06/2010)*I think instead of wasting energy (as a few seem to be doing) trying to judge this poor soul, it would be be better directed at trying to help make sure this happens to as few (hopefully none) workmates, friends, family, neighbors and even strangers as possible in these trying times. If someone does not appear at places he normally frequents, go knock on his/her door. If a workmate or pal seems a bit quieter than normal, take the risk of being told to "#[email protected]% off and mind your own business" and ask him whats up. I think sometimes with a disaster this size, it would easy to be so focused on the big picture that we could lose track of the individuals who part of it.
> Hope this does not read like a sermon, but I have battled depression for a long time and know that a few kind words from even the unlikeliest of people can go a long way.
> I heard somewhere that everyone gets the chance to be a hero at least once in their life, and have a feeling that everyone in the Gulf will get that chance for sure, before this nightmare is over.
> May this man who passed today be at peace tonight, and God be with his family and friends .



+1


Omega has a point too and it is something that everyone affected by this spill needs to think about....What is important to you? I am sure that to many the loss of fishing for now and who knows how long. But, from my point I can only say this. Life without my wife and daughter and family is FAR more horrifying than the thought that I may never fish again. I would give up fishing in an instant if it allowed me to keep my family. People need to stop the constant obsession with what they have lost and think about what they have left. My humble opinion and I hope it does not offend anyone involved in this thread as that is not my intention even a little. I hope that if someone is contemplating this same course, that they read this and feel the same way about their family that I do.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

> *sniper (24/06/2010)*I went down to the beach yesterday to see the oil for myself.
> 
> I didn't want to see anymore pictures of it or hear about it. I wanted to see it. I got down there and was overcome with emotion. I saw people on their knees crying outloud.
> 
> This is very devastating. This has destroyed our lives as fishermen. I can see how this could lead to depression. Our paradise is GONE, our waters are toxic, our wildlife is dying and floating up on shore. The people that could do something, wont. This was not an accident but negligence. It is disgusting and I am pissed.


My son and I did the same thing yesterday and I got the same feeling from people, they are sick and worried. The nation itself is in deep trouble. +1, 100% on the 'This was not an accident but negligence. It is disgusting ' comment. A very strange thing happened while I was out there. I will post it when I get the video ready!!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

For those that are interested. 

There will be a memorial service for Captain William Allen(ROOKIE)Kruse on Sunday 6:00pm at the Christian Life Church at 25550 Canal Rd, Orange Beach Al.

R.I.P. Rookie


----------

